# Riligious classic songs



## snakesm (Nov 5, 2011)

Who knows these two religious songs?

http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-USQCUASTGNY6.wav

http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-YNP3Q8A47C3Q.wav

Thanks allready.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The first one is Clarke's Trumpet Voluntary, also known as the Prince of Denmark's March. I don't know the other one.


----------



## snakesm (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you! I hope they can also find the second song.


----------

